# Battery Cable Connection



## twtrout (Mar 22, 2006)

I am finishing up a transmission replacement for a '93 Sentra XE with a GA16DE. After I got into it I found that I also needed to replace the lower control arms, tie rod ends, axles, and clutch. Now that I have just about got the thing back together I have forgotten where the negative/ground cable from the battery connects. Was it to a bolt on the transmission or elsewhere? 

I also needed to replace the positive battery cable because the terminal end fell apart when I took it off. The dealer wanted ~$62 dollars for it and I couldn't find one at an independent parts store. However, they make a positive cable end for Infinity's that replaces the old Sentra end perfectly, complete with connectors for the 2 fusible link wires for $9.28. The part number is (24340-51E67 Connector Assy). It crimps on to the end where the old one was.

Thanks for any help on where the negative battery cable connects.

T.W. Trout


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, I know where your suspicious cable goes. It's very simply, it goes on one bolt of the transmission. One big bolt that hang up to the engine. Should not take much than 5 min to fix it !


----------



## twtrout (Mar 22, 2006)

K2000,

Thanks! I suspected that from just looking at the length of the cable and the size of the hole in the connector; however, I didn't remember for sure. Thanks again for your help!

T.W. Trout


----------

